# Looking For A Organizer That Fits Between Front Seats



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I want an organizer that will attach to both front seats in my truck that then provide a place to hold stuff. This of stuff at a small monitor for movies...PSP's...Gameboy's...iPods....etc.

We have a long road trip ahead of us and I thought something like this might help. I've see the ones for the back of each seat, but I want one that is in the middle, so when movie is playing, both boys can see it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

are you thinking of something like this Center console ?
I was gona get this for the back set of you truck but the new one has one kinda built in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> are you thinking of something like this Center console ?
> I was gona get this for the back set of you truck but the new one has one kinda built in.


No...

I know I've seen these organizers that connect to both front seats, to make an area between the two seats for storage. This would be accessible from the back seat.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Something like this?










*http://www.stacksandstacks.com/dvd-player-holder/*Click here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...that is the type I want...perhaps with a bit more storage???

Thanks for the help so far...I just knew this place would be able to help!!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't mean to chime in as a nagging Nillie, but PLEASE be careful with any kind of set-up like this. I've read where there have been serious accidents because of unexpected hard braking and items go flying in the cabin of the vehicle, causing severe injury. Then low and behold, it happened to a friend of ours who had 'rigged up' a small screen for the kids in the back seat. They were in an accident and one of the children was killed.

Now, YALL will be fine - I know you'll take extra care............BUT, I just wanted to point this out JUST IN CASE!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GoodTimes said:


> I don't mean to chime in as a nagging Nillie, but PLEASE be careful with any kind of set-up like this. I've read where there have been serious accidents because of unexpected hard braking and items go flying in the cabin of the vehicle, causing severe injury. Then low and behold, it happened to a friend of ours who had 'rigged up' a small screen for the kids in the back seat. They were in an accident and one of the children was killed.
> 
> Now, YALL will be fine - I know you'll take extra care............BUT, I just wanted to point this out JUST IN CASE!


Excellent point! I will think about this while I am packing/loading the monitor to ensure it is help down securely.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

hmmm...need an organizer that fits between the front seats....that would be my daughter, but I'm not ready to give her up yet!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been looking for something as well. We have dualling DVD players that strap to the headrests (I do work to ensure they are attached securely). I'm thinking of adding a seatback organizer this year. If you go to Amazon.com and search for 'organizers' in the automotive area, you can find a variety of choices. I'm leaning toward this one:


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That looks like it would be really helpfull!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Amazon has a bunch of things you may want to look at:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=s...p;x=17&y=18
or if this doesn't work go to amazon.com and search: portable dvd player case for car


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim, just trade the kids in for a couple dogs.

Works for us


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Jim, just trade the kids in for a couple dogs.
> 
> Works for us


Do you think I can post them on JimList?

Wonder what I could get for a set of 13 and 10 year old boys?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wanna swap them for girls?????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim, just trade the kids in for a couple dogs.
> 
> Works for us


Do you think I can post them on JimList?

Wonder what I could get for a set of 13 and 10 year old boys?








[/quote]
Hmmmm...what do the rules say? Maybe if they were caged so control could be proven







You have had pretty good luck on the Jimslist place ... I say give it a go!

As for the replacement dog part....maybe you should anticipate STUFFED animals. Price tag is smaller and maybe more in line with revenue generated by the sale ....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim, just trade the kids in for a couple dogs.
> 
> Works for us


Do you think I can post them on JimList?

Wonder what I could get for a set of 13 and 10 year old boys?








[/quote]

Pretty sure you can't put them on abay.









Will they do yard work ? I know our dogs won't.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim, just trade the kids in for a couple dogs.
> 
> Works for us


Do you think I can post them on JimList?

Wonder what I could get for a set of 13 and 10 year old boys?








[/quote]

Do they come with bikes? If so I might trade them for a 9 year old 140lb Neapolitan Mastiff. She is fairly well behaved, but requires her own couch and likes to leave drool splatter on vaulted ceilings. Did I mention that she takes the entire back seat of an F250?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Do they come with bikes? If so I might trade them for a 9 year old 140lb Neapolitan Mastiff. She is fairly well behaved, but requires her own couch and likes to leave drool splatter on vaulted ceilings. Did I mention that she takes the entire back seat of an F250?


Might have tossed in the 50cc, but you went a bit too far with the drool on the ceilings comment. I'll stick with what I have (for now).


----------

